# Yuna vs Tifa (in sexyness){Final Fantasy}



## Ae (Mar 31, 2007)

who is sexy er 

Tifa/


vs 

Yuna/



who win in the sexyness battle 
so who sexy er


----------



## Rori (Mar 31, 2007)

No contest. Tifa.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Tifa is more sexy


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2007)

yuna singing{=3}
HERE

tifa
HERE


----------



## Goodfellow (Mar 31, 2007)

Definitivly Tifa.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 31, 2007)

Tifa BY FAR is sexier than Yuna.


----------



## Envy (Mar 31, 2007)

tifa hands down.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2007)

Tifa is the smex.  Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 31, 2007)

I want to say Yuna just because...but then I'd be lying.


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 31, 2007)

Tifa, but its kinda unfair imo, Yuna has a whole different kind of beauty and cuteness.


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2007)

i like yuna face but i like tifa hair if they mix it be a whole new level of sexy


----------



## Wesley (Mar 31, 2007)

Tifa.  She's motherly, can mix drinks, and her firsts are counted as one of the deadiest weapons in videogamedom.


----------



## Cy (Mar 31, 2007)

Tifa stomps.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 31, 2007)

This thread fails without pics...

>_>

<_<

I say Tifa as well.


----------



## ZergKage (Apr 1, 2007)

Did you miss the first post with 2 pics?


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> Tifa, but its kinda unfair imo, Yuna has a whole different kind of beauty and cuteness.



I agree, although I still say Yuna. _IMAGE CONTEST TIME!_


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 1, 2007)

Yuna with guns or the summoner Yuna?


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

^ Can I have both?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2007)

Without a doubt it's Tifa.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Tifa_


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2007)

Yuna.  Just because I can.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 1, 2007)

Tifa's beauty>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yuna

In fact, Yuna really isn't even in the same range as Tifa and is more so just pretty.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr. Noir et Caramel said:


> ?
> Tifa's beauty>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yuna



Lies!


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr. Noir et Caramel said:


> ?
> Tifa's *sexiness*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yuna



*Fixed that for you*


----------



## FireEel (Apr 1, 2007)

Where's Riona T_T


----------



## Rori (Apr 1, 2007)

Since you asked for pictures. >


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

^ I'm still recovering from the royal flush Alucard handed me


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _More Tifa_


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

^ Nice, but all I need is ONE image to beat that hand...



Yuna in a *WHITE* wedding dress. Let's see Tifa wear one of those  

_"Been around the world" begins to play in background_

[/contest]


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol @ attempt


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, Yuna not being happy and the soldiers ruin the wedding pic.


*Spoiler*: _Moar Tifa_


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Then here's a better one



Tifa can't compete with that.


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2007)

well am not taking side accutuly am on both side lol


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

^ In the end, that's how it should be, right?


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2007)

what you mean by that


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Moar Tifa_



This picture alone wins


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2007)

lol well.........


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Neji_vn said:


> what you mean by that



That we should be on both sides.



~Shin~ said:


> This picture alone wins



Outside interference doesn't count


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> Then here's a better one
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Tifa can't compete with that.



Tifa doesn't need to compete with that. Yuna looks weird as hell in that pic, almost like she's looking into two different directions. Please try harder.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

^ Easy man. This is just pure fandom. What you like, I might not like. What I like, you might not like. Anyway...

Yuna = Prettier
Tifa = Sexier

Tifa won the thread because the thread ask for who's sexier.

Edit: *IN MY OPINION*

Juts thought I'd let that be known.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> ^ Easy man. This is just pure fandom. What you like, I might not like. What I like, you might not like. Anyway...



Come on, I was just trying to bring you to post more hot pics of Yuna.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Challenge?! I must accept! _Goes into the forbidden batch_


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> Challenge?! I must accept! _Goes into the *forbidden batch*_



Should we move this to Bath House?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> Outside interference doesn't count



When it comes to sex appeal it does


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Should we move this to Bath House?



That would be nice. Though I realize my Yuna forbiddens aren't that.... forbidden :sweat

Alright, my last pics here


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rori (Apr 1, 2007)

Even if we're going for 'prettiest' Tifa still sweeps that in my book.



Official artwork.

But that's just my take on that.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

^ Yep. Beauty is subjective. Personally, I think Beatrice, Yuffie and Sarah... err, I mean Garnet, is prettier than both Tifa and Yuna.


----------



## Esponer (Apr 1, 2007)

In sexiness, Tifa wins because Yuna isn't anything more than a 6.

In prettiness, Tifa wins if you consider Advent Children, as she's a 9 or 10 in pretty there (never came across as tha much in the actual game). Yuna, again, isn't anything more than a 6.

The results of this poll have restored my faith in humanity.

Okay… I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2007)

lol not tifa or yuna but beat this


----------



## Birkin (Apr 1, 2007)

Like many others said: Tifa.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Neji_vn said:


> lol not tifa or yuna but beat this



This makes me want to bring back my old female tournament I had way back when.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> ^ Yep. Beauty is subjective. Personally, I think *Beatrice,* Yuffie and Sarah... err, I mean Garnet, is prettier than both Tifa and Yuna.



You are a man after my own heart! Beatrix is my favorite FF girl.


----------



## omgbbq (Apr 1, 2007)

theyre both sexy, but if i really have to choose, tifa.


----------



## omgbbq (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> ^ Easy man. This is just pure fandom. What you like, I might not like. What I like, you might not like. Anyway...
> 
> Yuna = Prettier
> Tifa = Sexier
> ...



in my opinion tifa is prettier and sexier.  but yuna is too, but tifa is more


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> You are a man after my own heart! Beatrix is my favorite FF girl.



Damn straight! Beatrice is made of god and win!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 1, 2007)

I voted for Tifa because I think she's sexier, and I don't like FFX.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> Damn straight! Beatrice is made of god and win!




*Spoiler*: _More Beatrix_


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Jessica Alba>>>>>>>>All


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2007)

Keira Knightly >>>>>>>>>>> Jessica Alba


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Keira Knightly >>>>>>>>>>> Jessica Alba



Keira Knightley is hot but her body is average. Jessica Alba on the other hand is the pinnacle of perfection


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> *Spoiler*: _More Beatrix_
> 
> 
> 
> -Snipet of greatness-



I see your greatness, and raise you more greatness


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> I see your greatness, and raise you more greatness



Aye, lets see what you say about this!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Aye, lets see what you say about this!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



_In a stereotypical kung-fu movie voice_

You _sound effect sound effect_ are a worthy _sound effect sound effect_ adversary. Now _sound effect sound effect_ let's see how you _sound effect sound effect_ do against this!


*Spoiler*: __ 




















_Bows_


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Seth & Nuku said:


> _In a stereotypical kung-fu movie voice_
> 
> You _sound effect sound effect_ are a worthy _sound effect sound effect_ adversary. Now _sound effect sound effect_ let's see how you _sound effect sound effect_ do against this!



_Switches to super robot pilot mode_

_*These pics of mine are burning red!! Their loud roars tell me to show them to you!!!*_


*Spoiler*: __ 











_Strikes a heroic pose_


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, alot of Beatrix pics.  Probably the best character in the whole game really.  Well maybe not since there's also Vivi.  Everyone loves Vivi.  He's like...so loveable.


----------



## FireEel (Apr 1, 2007)

I am disappointed in the lack of Rinoa  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wesley (Apr 2, 2007)

Tifa Clone.  Same with Garnet really.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2007)

Where are the Yuna pics?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 2, 2007)

FireEel said:


> I am disappointed in the lack of Rinoa
> 
> *snip*



Please use spoiler tags... 


*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 2, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Tifa Clone.  *Same with Garnet really*.



Short version: BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 2, 2007)

Tifa's got great boobs, pulls when I need a Critical hit over MP Usage she comes and saves me ina heartbeat.



*Spoiler*: __ 



did I forget to mench'n she's in better hentai spin-offs?


 FF7 FTW.


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 2, 2007)

screw all this final fantsay 4 16 bit animation looking girls wre the hottest...no not realy

tifa in my opinion but htat is just cause im biased and FF7 was one of my fav games. ff10 was really good too but 10 2 was..ehh..not so much.


----------

